# Freelander Protection ...



## SteveTDCi

Dad has treated himself to a Freelander 2, its dark metallic blue with a light grey interior. I'm going to correct the paintwork for him (not that he knows that yet) but i want to put down some protection for him.

Its not going to get real love but will be washed. I want to be able to put some protection down and then leave him with something that's easy to apply and maintain. I have various products in the garage but i'm currently leaning towards the Zaino range (unless you think anything else is easy to use) I've got bits of Dodo and Auto Finesse (tough coat) but not sure if i fancy trying something else. Waxes are out of the question because i don't think he would use them and if he found out wax can cost more than £5.99 he would probably pass out :lol:

So recommendations for the outside please (i'm happy to consider things like CQUK) 

Interior wise, both carpet and leather, what do you feel is best, I use Gtechniq on the roof of our TT which works well but didn't know if it would work as well on leather, i know you don't stock this but thought you might know of something similar.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi Steve,

Personally I think something like CQUK, tough coat as you mentioned, or even Nanolex is a good bet.

You would've just spent time and effort correcting the paint which is going to be in perfect condition for application of any of the above.

Once applied, something like CQUK is going to be durable for quite some time without having to pamper the car or be topped up for sometime.

With regards to the leather I would probably recommend something like Nanolex Premium Textile & Leather Sealant


----------

